# smiths watches ,latest new old stock



## antony (Dec 28, 2007)

I have a soft spot for Smiths watches & well Christmas was coming & so a looked on EBay and yes there was one.

I'm sure I've seen this one before on Ebay before, anyway broken click spring it said, nice simple job , ten minutes I thought.

Well it arrived, nice looking watch, shame that the hairspring its all bent & pulled out of shape.

Well I thought I had a click spring, four hours later , found it, another thirty minute to reshape the hairspring , oiled the watch through out, as it was as dry as a bone and ta da, its a runner.

Looking in the smiths wristwatch book there was one almost the same dated 1971.
so for a watch of 40+ years old i`m chuffed to nuts with it.
its never been worn by the looks of things, no doubt when it broke it was probally just chucked in the back of someones draw,
looking at the smith book it proabally cost around £5.74.

As for the watch it's self its a caibre 512, one jewelled watch pin pallet lever with a date.
I put it along side my other original smiths watch dated 1968.










this is another one of my smiths around the 1970`s i think, i have it on a silcon strap, i have a number of these 
silicon straps, the trouble is the retaining loops don`t seem to last any time at all before they break, so i made
a couple out of silver which have done the trick..


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

Nice job, and if anyone is unsure what the "Smiths Book" is it is by Barrie Smith, and is a collection of catalogues as well as background on the company. I had to order mine direct from the publishers


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Very Nice Antony, I think £5.74 is way too much, but I'll be kind in the true spirit of Christmas just past, and take it off your hands, I tell you I'll double yer money to £11.48?

(that's the kind of guy I am :whistling: )


----------

